# charters?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm leaving in about a month or so and I really want to get on a trip off shore to tangle with some big AJ and anything else that they run into. 

what charters do you guys recommend for overnight trips for one or two people. im assuming i'll get best rates on a cattle boat style charter.


----------



## Boyeasdad (Nov 10, 2011)

GIve One Shot Fishing Charters a call, you cant go wrong. Capt Adam is an awesome guide.


----------

